# Fish versus Fish Oil Supplements



## Arnold (Jul 11, 2012)

Fish versus Fish Oil Supplements by Monica Mollica ~ trainergize.com Fish oil is a popular supplement, and for good reasons (I will soon post a long article about all the beneficial health effects of fish oil)! But what about fish? After all, fish is a good protein source…Yes, fish is an excellent source of both [...]

*Read More...*


----------

